# Livestream für Fragen, Hilfe oder Viewerruns



## Kingskorn (8. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Mein Stream

[twitch]nebucadneza[/twitch]


Steckt Ihr fest oder habt Fragen rund um Diablo 3? 
Ich Helfe gerne und die Community meines Streams ist sehr aktiv und hilfsbereit

Als Boni:
Es gibt Viewer-Runs und gegebenenfalls gibts auch nette Giveaways ;-)

Werde auch Teil der Community meines Streams und sorge dafür das Diablo 3 auch weiterhin für alle Spass macht!

Im Sinne von "Hilf anderen und dir wird auch geholfen"

Peace & out 

Nebu


----------



## sunsonic (22. November 2012)

Ich kann den Stream zwar im Monemt nicht sehen, aber ich werde mich demnächst bei eurer Spiele Community anmelden...so long


----------

